# Ugliest plane of WW2 continued



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2005)

It probably has the same structural rigidity as well


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2005)

makes very little sence without the previous posts.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

You say that with all the new threads. Why dont you just go to the old thread and read what its about?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2005)

cos they're miles away..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

No they aint...if youre that concerned about the post making sense you would go back and read it. But you dont. So stop complaining!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 14, 2005)

but what else am i gonna post??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2005)

I dont know...make a comment about what you think is the ugliest plane?  Or is posting on topic require too much effort


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 15, 2005)

ok ugliest plane of WWII, that one you designed...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2005)

No way, it was beautiful...


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey CC

I like your collage~

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks 8) Flying the flag for the RA is right up my street! 8)


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't really consider any ww2 plane ugly. Nowadays planes are ugly... but those days, they here built with purpose, and if tey acheived their purpouse I think they were beautiful anyway...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 27, 2005)

Except the Vampire. It was just damn ugly. 
Oh, and the Canuck.

Not WWII planes, but worth honourable mentions in the ugly department.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Well the Vampire was designed in WW2 so it kinda counts


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

the vampire was not ugly she's beautiful!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

*Smirk*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

well she is!!

and CC i'd expect you to stick by the ol' twin booms............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

I stick by twin booms that have the correct proportions, yes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

are you calling the vampire fat??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

And stubby.


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Just look at it though, its an abomination!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 7, 2005)

It's a great plane!
If you want an ugly jet just look at the B-52


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Now that is just the wrong thing to say!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks rubbish on the ground, great in the air- a bit like a Barracuda


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Thats true 8) I dont think it looks too bad on the ground myself though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

the B-52 looks great anytime..............

the Barracuda looks ugly anywhere.........

and the vampire looks amazing!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 9, 2005)

The Barracuda looks good in the air, it's the u/c that let it down


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah I agree. I dont have any pictures of airbourne Barracudas, has anyone got oone to put up?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 9, 2005)

P-75 - Ugly to the rivet


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Uglier than this? I THINK NOT! (On the far right)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 9, 2005)

All Time Ugly!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

But it looks happy. See? It's smiling.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

So it is! That plane rules  What is it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 9, 2005)

It's the Boeing Looser X-32B JSF


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

CC, it's the plane that lost out to the X-35, and it's generally accepted to be the ugliest modern fighter in the world...........

and when i showed you that russian plane you didn't think it was ugly.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

I didnt think it was _that_ ugly, but its the kinda thing that I think other people will think is ugly.

I think the X-32 looks cool 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

Well if they're selling off the prototype X-32's cheap, maybe the Canadian Air Force would be interested. 

Ok, I really have to stop that! 
(The truth can be painful, y'know!  )


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2005)

The x-32 reminds me of a little baby witha toothless grin.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

it simply reminds me of a really, really ugly plane.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Like the Lancaster, for instance? 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

man i so walked into that one.............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 10, 2005)

COULD THIS BE THE WINNER?


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 10, 2005)

The Bv 141 isn't ugly, just weird. I've got one hanging from my ceiling back home


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

The Bv-141 is cool.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 10, 2005)

Pity it never saw full service


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2005)

i wouldn't go that far


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

The Fw-189 beat it in trials.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2005)

The French came up with some pretty ugly planes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Yep they sure did! Their fighters looked half decent but the bombers...bleurgh! (Save for the Amiot 354)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2005)

*OH NO! - *


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 12, 2005)

What the hell is it?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 12, 2005)

And how did the pilot see to fly?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 12, 2005)

A flying Norelco Shaver!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

Haha 

What is it though? And how on earth did it sustain the Aerodynamics to fly?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2005)

It's a Farman F-4X


----------



## evangilder (Apr 13, 2005)

Definitely a candidate for the butt-ugly airplanes thread! I can't see anyone saying that one looked good! Where the heck did the pilot sit? Or would any self respecting pilot even want to fly that abomination?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2005)

You know fellas - I don't have a clue where the pilot sat and how he saw over the nose! If you ask me, I rather fly the Spirit of St. Louis backwards, in a spin, during a Kansas tornado, with Gilmore the Lion on my lap!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a feeling he might have sat in between the two lower engines, if anywhere. Its French though, it explains a lot  I bet lanc thinks it looks amazing...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2005)

You know, I want to believe that the pilot sat between the two lower engines, but there doesn't seem to be a windshield.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

If you look to the botttom left of the port propellor, there seems to be some sort of small hole (a window?)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2005)

THATS THE DRAIN FOR THE BIDET!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 13, 2005)

Remind me never to go anywhere near one of those... things


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

It would be fun at an airshow


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

Which one - the plane or the Bidet?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Either, but I bet the Bidet is faster, more manouverable and has better aerodynamics 

What about that Fw-189C as an ugly plane contender? That cockpit is tiny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

*It's definetly a contender - It reminds me of a flying phone booth!*


----------



## redcoat (Apr 15, 2005)

Re, The Farman F-4X, it was an open cockpit on the top of the aircraft. the windows on the front were just for downwards vision


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2005)

Yikes, not only an ugly airplane, but an open cockpit so that everyone can see who is flying that ugly thing!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2005)

ONE COULD ALWAYS WEAR A WIG


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2005)

Maybe that's the real reason they wore a helmet!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2005)

WITH THE GOGGLES DOWN!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2005)

But let's not forget.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)

The pancake looks great 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 17, 2005)

It looks like it belongs in that Sky Captain movie, with Jude Law.


----------



## trackend (Apr 17, 2005)

Christ it looks like two Moulinex blenders with a fairground ride in the middle  They must have hired Rowan and Martin as test pilots


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2005)

trackend said:


> Christ it looks like two Moulinex blenders with a fairground ride in the middle  They must have hired Rowan and Martin as test pilots



I THINK THEY WERE TOO YOUNG AT THE TIME - ABBOT AND COSTELLO, OR MAYBE MOE LARRY (CURLY WAS THE CREW CHIEF)


----------



## trackend (Apr 17, 2005)

I thought mo and larry invented the buzzard "woop woop woop" as curley would say


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2005)

trackend said:


> I thought mo and larry invented the buzzard "woop woop woop" as curley would say


----------



## HealzDevo (May 24, 2005)

I think that the Bv141 shown was the ugliest plane of WW2. It didn't even have any symmetry involved. An assymetric plane would be awful to fly because there would be problems with airflow push. I hope the test-pilot was well briefed on predicted swing and push of the aircraft!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

I think the Bv-141 looked pretty good, but if only for its oddness.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 6, 2005)

Will have to look through at some stage because I think I do have some contenders. A passenger plane with about 10 sets of biplane wings does look a bit wierd and ugly. Think I have that plane from somewhere. Although not WW2 it still deserves a mention.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 3, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *OH NO! - *


X meant torture.
the french tied a man to the front of the plane in the middle of the engines, then dove it downwards. as if it would fly


justkidding :grab:


----------



## Twitch (Feb 7, 2006)

The Brewster Buffalo just looks like a fat turd and flies like it too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

Twitch said:


> The Brewster Buffalo just looks like a fat turd and flies like it too.



It does look kind of ugly, flying like one, well that's on the other thread!!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 7, 2006)

Have to ask the Finns as to how well it flew- it was quite good in their hands


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 8, 2006)

mosquitoman said:


> Have to ask the Finns as to how well it flew- it was quite good in their hands



Yep - I always thought it was total crap until I came across this site on how effective the Finns operated it. The Buffaloes operated by the Marines at Midway were the heaviest and slowest climbing version of this aircraft.


----------

